# ND's Early Canada Goose Season Opens Sept. 1



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

North Dakota's early September Canada goose season has been set, and regulations will be similar to last years early season, according to Mike Johnson, waterfowl biologist for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

The season is Sept. 1-20. Hunters will have a daily bag limit of five Canada geese and a possession limit of 10. "These are the same limits as last year," Johnson said. "Last years season provided a good harvest, but we would like to see more hunters take advantage of this hunting opportunity."

Last year more than 7,500 hunters bagged an estimated 38,000 Canada geese statewide during the early season. Geese were taken in 45 counties, with the highest number of birds killed in Stutsman County with an estimated 14 percent of the harvest.

This is the third year of a three-year experimental season permitted under U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service frameworks allowing an extended September Canada goose season. The season is intended to help control resident Canada geese populations.

The giant Canada goose population continues to expand statewide, with numbers at or above population goals. The spring 2002 index showed more than 120,000 resident Canada geese, well above the management objective of 80,000.

The growing population has resulted in increased reports from landowners concerning depredation on crops and other nuisance problems. The early season can specifically address these resident goose populations, Johnson said.

The department has liberalized regular Canada goose seasons during the past decade to contain resident goose population growth, including: increasing Canada goose hunting season length; allowing maximum bag limits; and eliminating Canada goose closure areas.

Shooting hours are one-half hour before sunrise to sunset daily. The limits and shooting hours are different from the regular season, Johnson said. The regular season bag has a daily limit of three and a possession limit of six.

Waterfowl rest areas, closed to hunting during the regular season, will be open during the early September season. Most land in these rest areas is private, Johnson noted, so hunters may need permission to hunt within rest areas.

All migratory bird hunters must register with the Harvest Information Program at 1-888-634-4798. Those who registered to hunt the spring light goose season do not have to register with HIP again, as it is required only once per year. Normal licensing requirements for the regular season, including a federal duck stamp, apply to the September Canada goose season.

Game and fish held its first early Canada goose season in 1999 in Sargent and Richland counties in southeastern North Dakota. Since then, more than 18,000 hunters have harvested an estimated 76,900 Canada geese during the early seasons.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't know about the rest of you guys but I am just psyched to go shoot some honkers! Season's set, dekes are ready, guns are cleaned, now all I have to do is start doing some scouting and get a hot field lined up. Who else is ready? 

Anyone got any big additions to the spread or lanyard this year they can't wait to see in "action"?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I have some new toys for this year. So far I have got 2 doz real geese pro series silhouettes, 1 doz BF, a finisher blind, and a northern prairie goose call that I am working on. I can't wait for Sept 1st!


----------

